# Finished another dresser



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

This time it's for my son. His favorite color is of course, red. Benjamin Moore advance rolled and back brushed two coats. Sorry I don't have any "before" pics, it was a beat up white. Lots of patching.


----------

